# Unable to Record DVD with cdrecord, External USB 2.0 DVD

## Kenji Miyamoto

I've run into problems burning both DVD-R disks and DVD+R disks with cdrecord:

```
Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'DVDRW   '

Identifikation : 'IDE 16X         '

Revision       : 'A082'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

resid: 32

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

resid: 32

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 16 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.
```

```
 55.14% done, estimate finish Fri Sep 22 19:50:25 2006

cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 12 19 88 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 71 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, deferred error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 41.167s timeout 100s

write track data: error after 2429304832 bytes

cdrecord: A write error occured.

cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above
```

This happens every single time with an external USB 2.0 DVD+/-R/RW drive.  Why does this happen?

----------

